# dog peeing inside after he goes outside



## Ciji_Willow (Jul 18, 2008)

Im in the middle of training my 10 month old lab.mix puppy and he is doing really good for the most part. However sometimes I will take him outside to eliminate and I always wait a little while to make sure he is done. He usually comes back inside and either lays down or plays with our other dog. then next thing I know he is peeing on the floor. Its not in any particular spot because everytime he pees i tell him no and i take him out again then he just lays down. If/When he does pee in the house after I have taken him out its usually within 1/2 hr of coming back inside. How can i teach him to let me know when he has to go? 

I have him on a schedule where i take him out every 2 hours, and I always stay out there until i know absolutly sure he is done. I love him to death but its becoming a pain. Especially since we live in an Apartment and we are moving soon. Please help


----------



## littlephoenix (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, saying "NO" will not help, what you want to do is, get his fav treats, and take it outside with you when you go walking, as soon as he pees outside, give him treats, do this a few times a day, and once your inside, you can leave the treats somewhere where he can smell it, but DO NOT give him any treats indoors, this works ;


----------



## Ciji_Willow (Jul 18, 2008)

Well when i tell him no i take him outside directly afterwards.. When he is finished outside I praise him and pet him and love him up and i give him a dog biscuit. He is usually really good about just sometimes he will go literally 10 minutes after being outside. I just need him to somehow "tell me" that he has to go out. My other dog when she has to go she gets in my face and licks consistently until i take her out. How can i get him to do something along those lines?


----------



## littlephoenix (Jul 22, 2008)

well your dog is still young if you ask me, so keep on doing what your doing and the indoor marking will stop trust me, also how long are your walks with him? If your going out for more then 40 min, then thats great, if its a quick 10 min in and out, well you might want to extend that to maybe 30 min just to get your dog to finish it all


----------



## Ciji_Willow (Jul 18, 2008)

Im usually out there for a good 20 minutes. Except at night when my husband comes home then we can take both dogs out and we stay out there for about an hour or so playing with them. I would love to do that in the middle of the day but both dogs like going different directions so instead of a walk it turns into a tug of war with mommy lol. Plus I heard that if you actually walk around then it "forces" the dog to empty the bladder. So during the day I walk with him I make sure i go for about 20 minutes. Or sometimes i will walk a mile around the track. Hopefully everything works out so i can get him to stop doing it soon, the landlord will not be appreciative if not :-/


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

You might want to hang bells on the door knob. Every time you take him out take his paw and bang the bells saying "go out". Eventually he might ring the bell on his own when he needs to go out. My boston terrier used to run, body slam the bells and race around the room. I could be in the shower and still hear those bells. lol


----------



## Ciji_Willow (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I will definatly try that!! Anything that will get him to progress a little faster is great. We just had him out for an hour and he did it again. Everytime he does it in the house he pretty much looks right at us. But he has that look on his face like he knows he is doing wrong. Very frusterating. Anyways Im def going to try the bells. Thanks!


----------



## Ciji_Willow (Jul 18, 2008)

I just want to let you all know that there has been a BREAKTHROUGH!!!! Duke today was playing and being his normal self then a miracle happened, he went to the door and whined!!! i was so excited I jumped right up and took him outside and wouldnt you know he went to the bathroom. Im so thrilled!!! I feel like this is a big step forward. 

Also, Macky - Thank you so much for the bell idea. We have been doing exactly what you said and even though he isnt swatting the bells. I still think he is getting the idea that he has to let me know he needs to go out.. 

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## Katelyn39 (Aug 16, 2016)

We had problems with our dog also. He used to pee or poop inside of our house all the time when left alone. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Pringles to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He has recommended me this http://bit.ly/1Tm6XWg online dog trainer. . It's cheap but it delivered the needed result, we are not ashamed to invite some guests over anymore.


----------

